# Civil Engineering Work



## 123laura (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi, we are considering moving to Australia, having heard many rumours of great opportunities for engineers there. But... then on forums such as this there are plenty of people who seem to be looking for work.

Can anyone advise? My husband has a masters in civil engineering and 13 years experience in road engineering in local authorities and on a national level.

We would love to go but we have five children so would need to be fairly secure in the move as travel and living expenses for seven would be prohibitive without an income.

We'd appreciate any help.

Thanks,

Laura


----------



## AuspakDub (Jul 13, 2010)

123laura said:


> Hi, we are considering moving to Australia, having heard many rumours of great opportunities for engineers there. But... then on forums such as this there are plenty of people who seem to be looking for work.
> 
> Can anyone advise? My husband has a masters in civil engineering and 13 years experience in road engineering in local authorities and on a national level.
> 
> ...



In your case, i would suggest to obtain employer sponsor visa rather than state sponsor or any other type visa.

In employer sponsor visa, u would have a job before arriving in Aus. 

Yes, finding a job, specially a civil engineering job is difficult these days as there are lot of civil engineers in AUsi land and many are in pipe line to go to Aus including me ). But again, as ur husband has 13 years of experience, he will definitely succeed in finding a job and even may get employer sponsor visa.


----------



## 123laura (Jan 14, 2011)

*Thank you*

Thanks Ali,

I appreciate the advice, I just spoke to the immigration centre in London and I really don't think that General Migration is for us. We would really like to travel and work abroad and I think Australia would be our first choice, but it would be crazy to give up a good job and nice house for that. You can't take a risk like that with a big family. They did say they prioritised certain professions, but it's still a VERY lengthy process - or maybe I'm just spoiled as we can travel anywhere in the EU to work immediately.

I think we will hold out for a sponsor visa.

Laura


ali_bajwa said:


> In your case, i would suggest to obtain employer sponsor visa rather than state sponsor or any other type visa.
> 
> In employer sponsor visa, u would have a job before arriving in Aus.
> 
> Yes, finding a job, specially a civil engineering job is difficult these days as there are lot of civil engineers in AUsi land and many are in pipe line to go to Aus including me ). But again, as ur husband has 13 years of experience, he will definitely succeed in finding a job and even may get employer sponsor visa.


----------

